# حصـــريــــا .....المحـــاضرات الصـــوتية للمهندس الاستشارى/ ايــمــــــــن عــمــــــــــــر



## asd_zxc (28 ديسمبر 2012)

المحاضرات الصوتية للمهندس استشارى /ايمن عمر...الدورة الاساسية فى تكييف الهواء والتهوية

ندعوا الله له بالصحة وان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتة....ولا ننسى م/ احمد سليمان لمجهودة الرائع فى اعداد هذة المحاضرات



https://www.facebook.com/groups/129...0864973324990&ref=notif&notif_t=group_comment



انتظروا المزيد قريبا ان شاء الله ....


----------



## asd_zxc (28 ديسمبر 2012)

قريبا ان شاء الله باقى الدورات ...

1- الدورة التقدمية فى تكييف الهواء والتهوية
2- دورة تصميم اعمال مكافحة الحريق
3- دورة تصميم اعمال الصرف الصحى وتغذية المياة وحمامات السباحة


----------



## علاء عسكر (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله
كم انتظرت مثل هذا العمل
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 ديسمبر 2012)

We r Wait that


----------



## asd_zxc (28 ديسمبر 2012)

نسألكم الدعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء للمهندس ايمن عمر بدوام الصحة والعافية وان يجعل الله هذا العلم فى ميزان حسناتة


----------



## asd_zxc (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مكتبتــــــــــــــــــــــــــى تحــــــــــت الانشـــــــــــــــــــــــــاء


http://www.4shared.com/u/pm8GPln6/abo_ragab1983.html


----------



## nofal (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## agordat1977 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله في جهودكم المثمرة


----------



## رجل الصناعة (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً ..الى مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## مستريورك (31 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا مع تحياتي


----------



## asd_zxc (31 ديسمبر 2012)

نسألكم الدعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء للمهندس ايمن عمر بدوام الصحة والعافية وان يجعل الله هذا العلم فى ميزان حسناتة


----------



## akbargherbal (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و أعطاك ما في نيتك


----------



## asd_zxc (1 يناير 2013)

akbargherbal قال:


> بارك الله فيك و أعطاك ما في نيتك





ربنا يبارك فيك يا هندسة ...عجبنى الدعـــــــاء ده جدا


----------



## دمتم بخير (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفى المهندس أيمن جزاكم الله خيرا
ولكن ياأخى كيف نحمل الملف


----------



## asd_zxc (1 يناير 2013)

الملف موجود على اللينك يا بش مهندس....عموما ده اللينك من على يوتيوب الخاص بالمهندس احمد سليمان اللى سجل المحاضرات وطلعها بالشكل ده...من خلالة هتلاقى باقى المحاضرات هنا

‫نبذة عن بعض الدورات المقدمة للمهندسين - م. أيمن عمر‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## asd_zxc (5 يناير 2013)

[h=5]الدورة التقدمية فى تكييف الهواء والتهوية....مهندس استشارى ايمن عمر

اللى كاتبها المهندس رامى حسن ... مش هتلاقيها غير هنا

يالا هجووووووووم بالدعاء للمهندس شيخ رامى ..حبيبى وعمى وعم عيالى[/h]


HVAC Lectures , Advanced level ,Eng ; Ayman Omar - Download - 4shared - ahmad ragab


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (6 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Omani-Engineer (6 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم .... مجهود رائع


----------



## hafeztaha (6 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير
ونرجو باقى المحاضرات


----------



## دمتم بخير (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا ياباشمهندس لك وللمهندس أيمن وكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الممتاز
وجزاكم الله خيرا وان شاء الله عملكم لن يضيع عند الله


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (7 يناير 2013)

فين الملفات الصوتيه


----------



## asd_zxc (7 يناير 2013)

4shared.com - free file sharing and storage


----------



## Amrkiobed (8 يناير 2013)

ياريت ترفع لنا المحاضرات الصوتية دي يابشا علي media fire او اي موقع تحميل وجازاك الله خيرا ..محتاجينها جدااااا


----------



## asd_zxc (8 يناير 2013)

Amrkiobed قال:


> ياريت ترفع لنا المحاضرات الصوتية دي يابشا علي media fire او اي موقع تحميل وجازاك الله خيرا ..محتاجينها جدااااا






‫نبذة عن بعض الدورات المقدمة للمهندسين - م. أيمن عمر‬‎ - YouTube



دا ع اليوتيوب ...

ادخل اعمل بحث فى اليوتيوب باسم(ahmed for islam) هتلاقى كل المحاضرات فيها يا باشا ..طبعا الدورة الاساسية HVAC


----------



## asd_zxc (12 يناير 2013)

انصح الناس اللى بتشتغل فى التكييف ( صيانة او اشراف ع التنفيذ او موقع او حتى تصميم.. الاطلاع على ال 3 كتب دول )


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t328854.html


----------



## nofal (12 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## رامى حسن محمد (12 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رامى حسن محمد (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة .. ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## asd_zxc (12 يناير 2013)

رامى حسن محمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة .. ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك





عمى وعم عيالى ..يا كبير الشغل العالى ده مجهودك ..انا عملت ايه غير شوية ترتيب ...والواحد مننا ايه غير شوية حاجات مترتبة على بعضها


----------



## egystorm (13 يناير 2013)

بصراحة مجهووووووووووووووود رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة جدا جدا ربنا يبارك فيك عقبال باقى الدورات


----------



## asd_zxc (13 يناير 2013)

egystorm قال:


> بصراحة مجهووووووووووووووود رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة جدا جدا ربنا يبارك فيك عقبال باقى الدورات



ربنا يخليك يا باشا ...قريب بس لو عندك اسم برنامج لتنقية الصوت تكون برنس ...ويا حبذا لو رابط مباشر يا حضرة


----------



## asd_zxc (20 يناير 2013)

دا لينك تانى ع الفور شيرد ملفات Mp3 


4shared folder - HVAC Basic Course - lectures - Eng. Ayman Omar - audio copy


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (21 يناير 2013)

ياريت بقي محاضرات الدورة المتقدمة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asd_zxc (21 يناير 2013)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> ياريت بقي محاضرات الدورة المتقدمة وجزاكم الله خيرا



ان شاء الله هبدأ ارفعها خلال الاسبوع ده


----------



## hikal007 (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دمتم بخير (22 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفى المهندس أيمن البروفوسور الكبير والله ما شاء الله عليه بيرد على أى استفسار وبيوضح للعاوز يصمم وللى عاوز يركب فى الموقع ماشاء الله
وبارك الله فى المهندس أحمد سليمان والمهندس رامى وجزاكم الله خيرا
ويا ريت بسرعه كما وعدت المحاضرات للدوره المتقدمه والحريق والصحى
وان شاء الله بهذا يزيد من رزق المهندس أيمن ورزقكم


----------



## asd_zxc (22 يناير 2013)

دمتم بخير قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفى المهندس أيمن البروفوسور الكبير والله ما شاء الله عليه بيرد على أى استفسار وبيوضح للعاوز يصمم وللى عاوز يركب فى الموقع ماشاء الله
> وبارك الله فى المهندس أحمد سليمان والمهندس رامى وجزاكم الله خيرا
> ويا ريت بسرعه كما وعدت المحاضرات للدوره المتقدمه والحريق والصحى
> وان شاء الله بهذا يزيد من رزق المهندس أيمن ورزقكم





يا باشا انا مش متأخر بس م/احمد سليمان مشغول شوية مع الشيخ مازن السرساوى وان شاء الله فى خلال ايام هكون رافع الدورة التقدمية بصوت نقى


----------



## nofal (23 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## hafeztaha (23 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك
وياريت محاضات الصحى والحريق 
وشكرا


----------



## asd_zxc (23 يناير 2013)

hafeztaha قال:


> بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك
> وياريت محاضات الصحى والحريق
> وشكرا



ان شاء الله ...هنزل محاضرات الحريق قريب جدا pdf اللى كاتبها برده عمى وعم عيالى م/رامى حسن ..بس المحاضرات الصوتية فى الحريق وفى الصحى جودة الصوت فيها مش تمام ..فبنحاول نظبطها ونمنتجها..


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (24 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دمتم بخير (26 يناير 2013)

روح ياشيخ ربنا يصلح حالك وحال المهندس أيمن والمهندس أحمد سليمان والمهندس رامى وكل اللى بيساعدوكم 
والله ان شاء الله عملكم لن يضيع عند الله 
وان شاءالله هتتمنوا انكم كنتم عملتم هذه الأعمال من زمان 
من كرم ربنا عليكم ان شاء الله
لأن عملكم مفيد جدا جدا وجميل جدا جدا وان شاء الله خالص لوجه الكريم , بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا.


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 يناير 2013)

في إنتظار الدورة التقدمية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hooka (27 يناير 2013)

كده كتير قوي علي فكرة :20:
الف شكر ورجاء تثبيت الموضوع او الخاقه للموضوع الاصلي


----------



## أحمد محمد شعير (28 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## asd_zxc (28 يناير 2013)

طيب دى اول محاضرة فى دورة تصميم اعمال الصرف الصحى وتغذية المياة وحمامات السباحة

نسألكم الدعاء للمهندس ايمن بالشفاء ودوام الصحة ان شاء الله..

Plumbing Course - lecture # 1 - Eng. Ayman Omar - WAV Download, Play, Listen Songs - 4shared - ahmad ragab


----------



## ibrahim1hj (28 يناير 2013)

حقيقة لا أملك إلا أن أقول جزاك الله كل خير و أشكرك على المكتبة القيمة


----------



## hafeztaha (28 يناير 2013)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asd_zxc (28 يناير 2013)

ibrahim1hj قال:


> حقيقة لا أملك إلا أن أقول جزاك الله كل خير و أشكرك على المكتبة القيمة



 ربنا يجازى المهندس ايمن عمر خيرا ويبارك فى صحتة ويشفية ...

بالنسبة للمكتبة تابعها وهتلاقى دايما جديد ان شاء الله


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (30 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا اللهم إشف المهندس أيمن عمر شفاءا لا يغادر سقما عاجلا غير آجل


----------



## اسلام عمار (30 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asd_zxc (4 فبراير 2013)

المحاضرة الثانية فى التصميم والاشراف ع التنفيذ لاعمال الصرف الصحى وتغذية المياه /


Plumbing Course - lecture #2 - Eng. Ayman Omar - WAV Download, Play, Listen Songs - 4shared - ahmad ragab

نسألكم الدعاء لمهندس استشارى ايمن عمر. بالشفاء ودوام الصحة


----------



## hafeztaha (4 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (5 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دمتم بخير (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزا الله العبقرى أستاذنا المهندس أيمن كل خير وشفاه وعافاه
وياريت بالله عليك باقى المحاضرات بأقصى سرعه


----------



## asd_zxc (6 فبراير 2013)

دمتم بخير قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجزا الله العبقرى أستاذنا المهندس أيمن كل خير وشفاه وعافاه
> وياريت بالله عليك باقى المحاضرات بأقصى سرعه





ان شــــــاء الله


----------



## ahmedbayomy (7 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## تامر النجار (8 فبراير 2013)

عمل متميز


----------



## hafeztaha (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا
عمل رائع

ونرجو باقى المحاضرات وشكرا


----------



## asd_zxc (26 فبراير 2013)

تم رفع المحاضرات على الرابط الاتتى نظرا لان الرابط القديم لا يعمل

Free Online Storage - MediaFire


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 فبراير 2013)

باقي محاضرات الصحي يا هندسة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asd_zxc (12 مارس 2013)

دى محاضرات الصحى ع الميديافاير...وباقى المحاضرات هكملها ان شاء الله


My Files


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة بس المحاضرة رقم 5 مش مرفوعة ياريت ترفعها تاني جعل الله هذه العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## asd_zxc (16 مارس 2013)

المحاضرات الصوتية دورة تصميم وتنفيذ اانظمة محافحة الحرائق .مهندس استشارى ايمن عمر

https://www.facebook.com/groups/129212580490232/438494676228686/?ref=notif&notif_t=group_comment


----------



## ramady (16 مارس 2013)

باشا فين لينك الدورة المتقدمة بتاعت التكييف 
والصحى المحاضرة الخامسة ناقصة 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## bashbosha (17 مارس 2013)

جزالك الله خيرا..فعلا المحاضرة الخامسة فى الصحى ناقصة..والدورة المتقدمة برضو مش موجودة..ومقدرين تعبك طبعا


----------



## asd_zxc (18 مارس 2013)

* الدوره المتقدمه في تكييف الهواء والتهويه (HVAC Advanced Level)

المحاضره الاولى : http://www.mediafire.com/?whz9o52z72rwz5u
المحاضره الثانيه : http://www.mediafire.com/?5rm8wfcfgru75g5
المحاضره الثالثه : http://www.mediafire.com/?y3zthb94a2y5za5
المحاضره الرابعه : http://www.mediafire.com/?jp5qbfp4hejpq4i
المحاضره الخامسه : http://www.mediafire.com/?k103i4as1nt8je6
المحاضره السادسه : http://www.mediafire.com/?dd9h4v3lihuqq2n
المحاضره السابعه : http://www.mediafire.com/?g1iweyow2e3u4bc
المحاضره الثامنه : http://www.mediafire.com/?c222ar7owex88gd

نســــــــــــــــــــــألكم الدعـــــــــــــــــااااااااااااااااااااااااء للمهندس ايمن عمر..


للمتـــــــــــــابعة و باقى الدورات من هنــــــــــــا

https://www.facebook.com/groups/129212580490232/


----------



## hafeztaha (18 مارس 2013)

الف شكر جزالك الله خيرا 
عمل ممتاز


----------



## asd_zxc (20 مارس 2013)

رابط المحاضرة الثالثة بعد التعديل 


HVAC Advanced Course - lecture #3 - Eng. Ayman Omar.mp3


----------



## asd_zxc (20 مارس 2013)

ودى المحاضرات على youtube

Ahmed Soliman - YouTube


----------



## المهندس الحالم (20 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سند الحميدي (20 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم هل يمكنني تحويل ثلاجه من تبريد عادي الى تجميد؟؟؟؟؟؟ افيدوني جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## asd_zxc (1 أبريل 2013)

دى صور لاعمال الكتروميكانيكال بشكل عام مش عارف انا جبتها من مين بس صور اصحابها موجوده فى الملفات

4shared folder - Photo


----------



## دمتم بخير (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس والمهندس عمر بس يا ريت لوفيه حل
لتنقية الصوت فى محاضرات الصحى والحريق لأنه صعب الاستماع اليها


----------



## HVAC2013 (23 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ah25 (25 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير وربنا يكرمكم


----------



## asd_zxc (8 مايو 2013)

asd_zxc قال:


> المحاضرات الصوتية دورة تصميم وتنفيذ اانظمة محافحة الحرائق .مهندس استشارى ايمن عمر
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/129212580490232/438494676228686/?ref=notif&notif_t=group_comment








4shared folder - FIRE


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا ك خير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## asd_zxc (10 أغسطس 2013)

م/ أحمد عبد المنعم قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا ك خير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم






حبيبى , ربنا يباركك


----------



## حماده حجاب (12 أغسطس 2013)

كان الله فى عونكم ودائما مشكورين بجهودكم مع اخوانكم


----------



## حماده حجاب (12 أغسطس 2013)

انا عضو جديد معكم واريد ان اتعرف على هذه الكوكبة الجميلة من المهندسن المحترمين 
وذلك ممالمستة من تعاون معى ومع الجميع


----------



## توفيقعمر (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
يا حبذا لو كانت صورة وصوت لكانت الفائدة اكبر لأنه لم نستطع الاستفادة من الذي يكتب ويرسم على اللوحة


----------



## توفيقعمر (14 أغسطس 2013)

كيف يمكنني الحصول على المذكرة التي يراجعونها طلاب هذه الدورة؟؟؟


----------



## asd_zxc (3 سبتمبر 2013)

توفيقعمر قال:


> كيف يمكنني الحصول على المذكرة التي يراجعونها طلاب هذه الدورة؟؟؟



المذكرات موجودة فى المرفقات ..روابط مباشرة


----------



## asd_zxc (3 سبتمبر 2013)

كمان دى محاضرات مهندس اسامة حلبى فى التكييف فيديو 


http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...4j2.25.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.Ki8kPGWO_58


----------



## سلامة السيد (29 أكتوبر 2013)

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## asd_zxc (29 أكتوبر 2013)

سلامة السيد قال:


> وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم


اللهم امين ...تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال...وجزى الله مهندس ايمن عمر خيرا


----------



## سلامة السيد (18 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hooka (20 ديسمبر 2013)

asd_zxc قال:


> 4shared folder - FIRE



يا هندسة الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## asd_zxc (25 ديسمبر 2013)

hooka قال:


> يا هندسة الرابط لا يعمل


"
:
ادخل هنا يا بش مهندس هتلاقى كل حاجة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/409835-library-that-Arab-MEP-library-quot


----------



## abdelsalamn (14 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يباركلك ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## asd_zxc (13 أبريل 2014)

روابط جديدة لمحاضرات تصميم انظمة مكافحة الحريق 
:
:














Ahmad Ragab https://copy.com/Btn4tc646yli*FIRE Course - lecture 1 - Eng. Ayman Omar.rar*

















Ahmad Ragab https://copy.com/A2MFpZUs80LJ*FIRE Course - lecture 2 - Eng. Ayman Omar.rar*















Ahmad Ragab https://copy.com/EwDjBMpBDO9q*FIRE Course - lecture 3 - Eng. Ayman Omar.rar*
















Ahmad Ragab https://copy.com/IBogXtqpCf81*FIRE Course - lecture 4 - Eng. Ayman Omar.rar*

















Ahmad Ragab https://copy.com/myrOClI0EMsr*FIRE Course - lecture 5 - Eng. Ayman Omar.rar*

















Ahmad Ragab https://copy.com/JKeJvczwkPjm*FIRE Course - lecture 6 - Eng. Ayman Omar.rar*

















Ahmad Ragab https://copy.com/ZlbgWPDEQISj*FIRE Course - lecture 7 - Eng. Ayman Omar.rar*















Ahmad Ragab https://copy.com/yfGMYzs7sPfG*FIRE Course - lecture 8 - Eng. Ayman Omar.rar*
















Ahmad Ragab https://copy.com/QyBsq2wM9ZlL*FIRE Course - lecture 9 - Eng. Ayman Omar.rar*


----------



## ماجدالمصرى (23 أبريل 2014)

مجهود ممتاز بس انا مش عارف انزل محاضرات الصحى حتى الآن رجاء المساعده لانها مهمه جدا لي


----------



## ماجدالمصرى (23 أبريل 2014)

و يا ريت البرامج الخاصه بالتكييف ( هاب و داكت ميت ) على روابط مع الكراك 
و كذلك البرامج الخاصه بالحسابات الهيدروليكيه و حساب اقطار البايبات للصرف و التغذيه مع الكراك


----------

